# Don Rabska BEST DVD



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Whatever happened to the Don Rabska BEST DVD and book? Last I heard, both were complete and merely awaiting distributorship.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Warbow said:


> Whatever happened to the Don Rabska BEST DVD and book? Last I heard, both were complete and merely awaiting distributorship.


I will see if I can find out-Don has been rather busy with the olympics and probably is getting ready to depart for China in the very near future


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I heard that there were legal issues re: liability for someone getting injured using the techniques: the methods seem to be responsibly backed by research, but that doesn't necessarily mean much nowadays. i.e., who would pay damages if there is such a suit - Easton? NAA? Rabska?
His bow stringing method is pretty out there, but not especially dangerous.
It sounds like the classic headline oops: "Red Tape Holds Up New Bridge"


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

Actually, we have a copy at home. My husband was at a week long training seminar and the DVD was given to all those in the class.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

*Negligence...*



archeryal said:


> I heard that there were legal issues re: liability for someone getting injured using the techniques: the methods seem to be responsibly backed by research, but that doesn't necessarily mean much nowadays. i.e., who would pay damages if there is such a suit - Easton? NAA? Rabska?
> His bow stringing method is pretty out there, but not especially dangerous.
> It sounds like the classic headline oops: "Red Tape Holds Up New Bridge"



The only negligence I see is this post.


----------



## comp1 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Pthtpo*

Typical bureaucrat looking for something to do.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Seattlepop said:


> The only negligence I see is this post.


Explain, please.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Warbow said:


> Explain, please.


You're right, the OP is implying that Mr. Rabska has acted with some degree of negligence. I should have said the post was "reckless and irresponsible, possible defamation".


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Seattlepop said:


> You're right, the OP is implying that Mr. Rabska has acted with some degree of negligence. I should have said the post was "reckless and irresponsible, possible defamation".


Thread wise, I'm the OP. Do you mean archeryal's post? I've looked at her post and I don't see any "negligence" or defamation--not at all:



> Originally Posted by* archeryal*
> I heard that there were legal issues re: liability for someone getting injured using the techniques: the methods seem to be responsibly backed by research, but that doesn't necessarily mean much nowadays. i.e., who would pay damages if there is such a suit - Easton? NAA? Rabska?
> His bow stringing method is pretty out there, but not especially dangerous.
> It sounds like the classic headline oops: "Red Tape Holds Up New Bridge"


I see some speculation, but not speculation that Don Rabska or Easton have done anything wrong, or that the BEST Method is harmful. She only speculated that there could be a liability issue **in spite of** studies showing the methods demonstrated being "responsibly backed by research." She is referring to this hypersensitive, overly litigious world were anything can be a "liability issue."

Why are you so quick on the trigger to diss archerygal?

In any case, I'm still hoping to find out if and when this "BEST Method" Video DVD will come out, if at all. I knew a preliminary version had been shown to some as of last year and Don told me in January that it was complete and should be distributed with in weeks. Half a year later, and nothing...


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

All the original post asked if anyone new if the book had been released. Let's keep to the answering of the question, and stay away from personal attacks. Thank You

T1


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

My understanding is that Don was to have work completed on advanced BEST training. I have a copy of the Beginning Best draft training, which Don was kind enough to send me for review and feedback. I felt at that time and still do that it is great work (agreed except for the stringing method). I have been looking forward to getting a copy of the Advanced Training work.

Were you (Warbow) referring to the Beginning or the advanced work?

Sorry I cannot reproduce the Beginning draft copy.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Greg Bouras said:


> My understanding is that Don was to have work completed on advanced BEST training. I have a copy of the Beginning Best draft training, which Don was kind enough to send me for review and feedback. I felt at that time and still do that it is great work (agreed except for the stringing method). I have been looking forward to getting a copy of the Advanced Training work.
> 
> Were you (Warbow) referring to the Beginning or the advanced work?
> 
> Sorry I cannot reproduce the Beginning draft copy.


Never even knew there would be two volumes. I'd have to see them to know, but always good to start with the basics. Can't go wrong with a solid foundation, so I'd say "beginning," to start.

I got this message Jan 11th. 



> Hi [Warbow],
> 
> Very soon. The DVD is ready, I just need to get my distribution channels
> nailed down. Please contact me in about two weeks as I should have
> ...


I emailed a few weeks later but never heard back.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

A few misunderstanding here - the explanation of BEST and instructional methods seem sound, but my understanding was that Easton et al were concerned that an unfounded lawsuit could cost them. 

There is the "deep pockets" theory, in which someone may sue the party who has the money - even if the suit is without merit, it can cost you to defend yourself. It's a legal thing, not an archery thing. I hope their lawyers can clear up thier concerns.

BTW, that archeryal, not gal... but thanks for the backing.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

archeryal said:


> BTW, that archeryal, not gal... but thanks for the backing.


Oops :embara:

That's what I get for typing instead of cutting and pasting...

I don't know what the deal with "Seattlepop" is. He/she (don't want to make that mistake again  ) seems to be reading voices and responding to something other than what has actually been written. I'm actually hoping to purchase the video when it comes out based on the pretty good response it has gotten from people who have already seen it and based on the price point that it had been planned for. I don't pray at the alter of "BEST Method" and it isn't even used in some places, such as the Stanford collegiate team (so I've been told) but I know it contains many good things even as there is some controversy over the whole attempt at wholesale adoption of the BEST Method.


----------



## jwalgast (Aug 7, 2005)

Today at National's Registration, I bought a DVD titled 
"B.E.S.T. Beginnings in Archery. A Step-by-Step Instructional Video for Teaching Olympic Style Archery to New Archers.". It was created by the Easton Sports Development Foundation (esdf.org). It was $29.99. I haven't watched it, but is this the Don Rabska video we've been waiting for? Don's picture is on the back with Coach Lee.

John


----------



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

*Dvd*

If anyone gets a copy and wants to sell it after they watch it, please PM me and let me know. I would be very interested in purchasing a copy.


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

jwalgast said:


> Today at National's Registration, I bought a DVD titled
> "B.E.S.T. Beginnings in Archery. A Step-by-Step Instructional Video for Teaching Olympic Style Archery to New Archers.". It was created by the Easton Sports Development Foundation (esdf.org). It was $29.99. I haven't watched it, but is this the Don Rabska video we've been waiting for? Don's picture is on the back with Coach Lee.
> 
> John


:doh: Another reason why I should have gone to Nationals. First reason was to get out of work and shoot. Oh well.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

I assume the DVD is something that Robert Hanson is utilizing in the Olympic Archery in the Schools (OAS) Program.
http://usarchery.myicontrol.com/userfiles/file/Robert Hanson Press Release.pdf


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Bought it today*

USA Archery is selling this DVD at the Nationals here in Colorado Springs. $29.95. Don's name is not on it but it is put out by EASTON Sports Development Foundation which I am fairly certain that Don is in charge of. It is called: B.E.S.T. Beginnings in Archery; A Step-by-Step Instructional Video for Teaching Olympic Style Archery to New Archers


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Landed in AZ said:


> USA Archery is selling this DVD at the Nationals here in Colorado Springs. $29.95. Don's name is not on it but it is put out by EASTON Sports Development Foundation which I am fairly certain that Don is in charge of. It is called: B.E.S.T. Beginnings in Archery; A Step-by-Step Instructional Video for Teaching Olympic Style Archery to New Archers


You are quite right, Rabska works for the foundation. Thanks for this info  Now all I have to do is find out if they have an internet based distributor like USA Archery or Lancaster rather than just selling it at big FITA events.


----------



## rhixonhanson (Oct 8, 2006)

*Availability of B.E.S.T DVDs*

Unfortunately, ESDF is not equipped to handle DVD sales from our office. So, we have donated a bunch of the DVDs to USA Archery with a recommended sale price of $19.99.

I don't think the DVDs are listed for sale on the USA Archery web site yet, but if you are interested in buying one, you can order with them over the phone. 

For those that are interested, a brief description of the DVD is available here:
http://www.esdf.org/ShowNode.do?id=505

The accompanying book will be available soon. 

I hope this clears up any confusion.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

rhixonhanson said:


> Unfortunately, ESDF is not equipped to handle DVD sales from our office. So, we have donated a bunch of the DVDs to USA Archery with a recommended sale price of $19.99.
> 
> I don't think the DVDs are listed for sale on the USA Archery web site yet, but if you are interested in buying one, you can order with them over the phone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of this information 

I think USA Archery contracts out its merchandise sales to an outside vendor, so I guess I'll have to look into who, exactly, to contact.

Also, will the book be sold separately or bundled? I wouldn't want to buy the DVD now and be told later that the book is only sold with the DVD and have to buy the DVD again.

Thanks.


----------

